# Odd hedgehog behavior



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

My hedgehog Bruno will try to get under my sisters hedgehog Fabio. He will go under with his nose by the private place. The thing is both of them are boys for sure. Bruno will also make these noises when his face is under fabio. The noise kind of sounds like a squeak but not a scared or pain squeek. Its weird. Every time we take them out together Bruno always runs over to Fabio and does this. Fabio doesn't seem to like it either and gets afraid. (we know this because he puffs up a little and hisses sometimes. What is wrong with Bruno?


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Isn't it obvios??? Ur hedgehog is GAY. It seems he's already came out of the closet. Good luck with your gender confused pet. :lol: 


 (LOLZ!!!)

Btw, this is the first hedgie i've heard of like this. I know dogs can be soo... :arrow: :| :roll:

Honsestly tho, i feel sorry for th staright one. Some gay dude liked me at my old school. IT SUCKS!!! But being serious tho, ur hedgie wants it up the ***.


----------



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

YOU SHOULD NOT LET THEM PLAY TOGETHER! He is trying to show that he is the boss! If you don't wan't your hedgehogs to get hurt don't let them play together. I am very surprised you have not heard this before!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Really? If he was trying to show he was the boss he would do other things I think. This sounds like this hedgie has... unique tastes if u ask me.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's normal male behaviour and NO he is not gay. He is showing dominance. Keep them separated before one hurts the other. They can do serious and fatal damage very quickly.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

iamdbf, this forum is for sharing helpful advice with one another, *not* tossing in the absurd figments of your imagination for no reason at all. Please only contribute contructive information.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

OMG I thought he was just gay. I will defiantly keep them away from each other! No doubt about it. I never thought my precious Bruno would be the dominant one. I am lucky they have seperate cages! lol... I do have one question that I forgot to ask though, and I dont want to say this in a wrong or non-respectiful way.. nut Bruno does put his private out(I know this because I saw him with my own eyes sevarel times) when he is doing this. Does that change anything?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope, male hedgies do that. It's normal.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

okay I wont let Bruno by Fabio anymore. Thanks for all of the advice everyone!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you absolutely certain they are both boys?


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

yes I am absolutely certain that they are both boys. I will even send pictures. the first two are Bruno, and the last one is Fabio. Also note that I have seen Bruno's private thing.

I dont know if you can see it but it is right under his right top foot.
http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq45/K9_girl1994/100_2871.jpg

Again it is under his top right foot.
http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq45/K9_girl1994/100_3095.jpg

This picture is kinda gross. 
http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq45/K9_girl1994/100_2802.jpg


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Whay would a hedgie go under another to show dominance? LG, maybe i was wrong, but I think that reffering to what i said as "figments of my imagination" or whatever is almost as absurd.

Sry tho.


I was just thinking, if a hedgie was gay, that would make sense for him to do. Why wouldn'y a hedgie showing dominance push his side, to shove him, or maybe bite him?


Wait... by saying "figments of you imagination", u weren't calling me gay, right? cuz i not...
Were you calling me gay LG?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What LG is trying to point out is when you don't know the correct answer, perhaps it is best to say nothing at all rather than saying something silly.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you, Nancy.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I got that. I just thought that that was it. WHy wouldn't they bite or push to show dominace? I get that he was showing dominance, but why didn't he show it by biting and pushing? i don't quite get that.


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Dominance in humans (shoving and pushing and insults) does not apply to animals. Animal dominance is much more subtle. With horses and dogs, they show aggression by placing themselves physically over the submissive one. That's why submissive dogs cower- they're putting themselves in a lower position.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

First off, humans don't usually bite. Secondly, why would the hedgie physically go under the other? Third, wolves do bite, so i thought, why wouldn't othr mammals?

Ppl, just so u kno, i believe what ur saying, i am just trying to understand better. I am sorry though that i got too vulgar.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Hedgehogs are covered in quills, except for their soft undersides. If one hedgehog wanted to do any damage to another, they would have to damage their undersides.

It is also important to recognize, this is animal behavior, and while we might understand a simple concept they are trying to convey their exact reasons may never be 100% understood, because it is "animal behavior".


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

the fact that they have backs covered in quills has so much foundation in my mind by now that i didn't even think of it. Thanks. That explains it.


----------

